# Gold Leaf Repair



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

So, once again... this is part of the job I just started, but it deserves it's own thread. Small part of the job but interesting nonetheless.









This ornament just got a cleaning today. I think the homeowner may want some infilling of leaf where there are 'too many' worn areas.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

This fan over the sink area was cleaned with Windex and a heavy hand....not by me. I'm just going to re-do the whole thing in 23k German gold(because that was what the original is). I will post pics of the process probably next week.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

fauxlynn said:


> This fan over the sink area was cleaned with Windex and a heavy hand....not by me. I'm just going to re-do the whole thing in 23k German gold(because that was what the original is). I will post pics of the process probably next week.


Monarch?


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Monarch?


Well somebody has been doing some homework, huh?

I'm not sure if it's Monarch. The designer had the quote from the person that did the work 14 years ago and it just says 23k German Gold Leaf. I use Sepp Leaf in New York, as did the original artist, so they might have records of it,IDK.
There are two other German leafs listed in their catalogue right now, Crocodile and an Extra Heavy, whatever that means,lol.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

I guess it would be helpful to bring this onsite tomorrow....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Here's what about $120 worth of gold leaf looks like. I applied the LeFranc oil size with a soft brush and waited about 2 1/2 hours for it to tack.









You can see where the 'new gold' is and where it isn't applied yet. The way I am applying this is just by folding back the page of the book to expose the leaf and just pressing it onto the surface, then gently tamping it down with a soft artist brush. *** This is absolutely not the correct technique, but I am on a time crunch. This produces a lot of waste.











CRAP! FAIL!!! Wasted a sheet of leaf....that's probably five dollars worth of gold stuck to my hand.









The finished ornament. I have to touch up the wall a little. I started the other ornament and ran out of leaf. Post more later....


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Finally had a bit of time to finish off these two elements in the kitchen. The homeowner opted for no glaze or clear coat, so I guess the next time they get cleaned I'll be getting a phone call.:thumbsup:You really can tell the difference from the 'before' and 'after' photo, way less bole showing.
















And....just for fun...don't want to start a thread just for this...This is my scaffold set up to do this oil glaze parchment re-do to match the other walls. I thought it would take me two hrs. by myself and it took three.
















Yes, the corner was scary,I had to stand on top of the two foot and stretch. So actually that pic is wrong, I had to take the four ft. off because I couldn't reach and I couldn't turn the ladder the other way, the span was too wide for the platform.But I did it with my left hand and braced on the curved wall for support. Just my luck, it still wasn't dry today.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

What a Pain in The Ass ! I sometimes Hate Those Stairways.... If Laura was Glazing this I might of cut a long wide piece of plywood the shape of the curve and screwed it on the Scaffold Floor.... Depending on the finish / drying time or such.... Then she could get closer to the wall.... Very hard to do it the way you did ! 
Whatever it takes !

Good job! 


Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Well, yeah.... And the part you can't see is I had to cut strips of homasote to fit the stair treads to extend the tread so it would put me like four inches closer. It was kinda shaky. But, former gymnast, so I'm not really that scared....lest just say I have a healthy type of scared in me.. I did fall off a ladder yesterday, missed the bottom two treads off a seven footer. Broke one of those big compo pieces into six smaller pieces. Fell flat on my back, but I curled up in a ball instinctively, just like a gymnast is taught. So I guess all those lessons were worth something. ; )


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

michael tust said:


> What a Pain in The Ass ! I sometimes Hate Those Stairways.... If Laura was Glazing this I might of cut a long wide piece of plywood the shape of the curve and screwed it on the Scaffold Floor.... Depending on the finish / drying time or such.... Then she could get closer to the wall.... Very hard to do it the way you did !
> Whatever it takes !
> 
> Good job!
> ...


Thanks. Have to laugh about screwing in a piece of plywood. My helper suggested that but I told him I trusted myself more than a couple screws. Now that would have scared me.


----------



## michael tust (Mar 6, 2009)

fauxlynn said:


> Thanks. Have to laugh about screwing in a piece of plywood. My helper suggested that but I told him I trusted myself more than a couple screws. Now that would have scared me.


Lynn... If I put a Piece thick of Plywood on and bolted and screwed it down, both you and I could stand on that . I take no chances,as I'm not the Daredevil I used to be...


Michael Tust


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Wall still not dry.. but almost

.Michael , I would trust you.


----------

